# Praying Mantis Suppliers



## Linda Bowers (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm new to Arachnoboards and have raised the Chinese mantis successfully the past couple of years.  I would now like to raise some other species.  Does anyone know where I could obtain/purchase the egg cases and/or nymphs???  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jezzy607 (Apr 25, 2004)

Orin @ megaloblatta@angelfire.com always has a variety of species to sell
Evan @ totalmantis.com has a couple of species for sale
I sell my extra mantids when I have extras, but at the moment I do not.


----------



## Malkavian (Apr 27, 2004)

Shawn at mantiskingdom.com carries several varieties


----------



## smit (May 22, 2004)

*why so few mantisis in marsh and grass here?*



			
				Linda Bowers said:
			
		

> I'm new to Arachnoboards and have raised the Chinese mantis successfully the past couple of years.  I would now like to raise some other species.  Does anyone know where I could obtain/purchase the egg cases and/or nymphs???  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


i grew up just outside of boston. in the 1960's there were many chinese praying mantis or that kind in the yards. why no more? i would like to buy some pods to release in a grassy wooded marsh area behind my present home
to see if they can survive. any ideas welcome.
from:minimumwageart@yahoo.com


----------



## jezzy607 (May 22, 2004)

You can get chinese mantid oothecae real cheap from www.planetnatural.com but I believe it is too late as most chinese mantid ooths have hatched by now, but give it a try.


----------



## Critterfarm (May 22, 2004)

smit said:
			
		

> i grew up just outside of boston. in the 1960's there were many chinese praying mantis or that kind in the yards. why no more?


I'm sure part of the reason is the HUGELY stupid mass spraying program used in your part of the country to combat gypsy moth catterpillars.  Random killing of prey via insectacides can't be good for any population of predatory insects.  We have the same problem in the Shenandoah National Park here in Virginia.


----------



## mike herndon (Nov 17, 2007)

*Praying mantis Ootheca(eggs)*

I have chinese and european religiosa praying mantis eggs for sale, and any day I will also have nymphs of both species for sale. The eggs $12 each free priority shipping. The live mantis are $7.00 each or three for $18.00, $25 for express shipping on live mantids.  mikeheathersbb@hotmail.com


----------

